# exhaust



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

What is better my buddy has a hmf utility series slip on an traded his stock pipe for a hmf Swamp series so he has both slip ons he has a grizzly 700 with dual 1. 5 snorkels to 2 stack what pipe is better to run


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd go swamp series. Should hold up better to mud & water. Utility will be blowed out the first time you get In a mudhole.


----------

